# Jills



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

We're looking into getting a pair of jills and i have found some that are currently 5 months old.

My question is, at what age to jills first come into heat? I know about the jill jab etc. I will be looking into getting them spayed as soon as possible but the jill jab will be needed short term.

I've read that as soon as the jill comes into heat, she will need the jab within a week, is this right?

Also, how many times a year do jills come into heat?


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

Im not to sure about jills as i have two hobs. But I know that they come in to season in January


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

It depends when they come into season on the weather and where they are kept, if they are kept indoors with heat and artificial light they can come in season from nov/dec, ideally they shouldnt come into season until spring but even outdoor ferrets have been coming into season much earlier due to warmer weather.

Jills can be spayed from 6 months old although some like to leave them longer due to the possible link with early neutering and adrenal later in life.

If they come into season early its highly likely they will come back in season during the same year.

Incidently my friend has an 8 month old who has just come in season!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info 

We're hoping to go and view these 2 jills next week, they are stunning 

How much does the jill jab cost on average? I know it varies between vets but i was wondering what the average is. I know my local charges around the £40 mark to spay.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I Buy everything cost and jill jab myself so i couldnt tell you, i also use the controversial vasectomised hob.

Around the £15 mark i should say.

YOu can also get a a tablet that brings them out of season, if they are only just coming in though.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks, you've been a big help 

Never heard of the tablet but if they are just coming through, that's probably why lol.
I starting reading my ferrets for dummies book again last night, i know it's American but it does have some very interesting points


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

YEs i wish they would write an english version though.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Thanks, you've been a big help
> 
> Never heard of the tablet but if they are just coming through, that's probably why lol.
> I starting reading my ferrets for dummies book again last night, i know it's American but it does have some very interesting points


I did hear that you can put ferrets on Overid a tablet for cats, people say give quarter of a tablet to a ferret on there food it will bring them out. are your hobs done? if they are rough play can sometimes bring them out too.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I did hear that you can put ferrets on Overid a tablet for cats, people say give quarter of a tablet to a ferret on there food it will bring them out. are your hobs done? if they are rough play can sometimes bring them out too.


Nope. We had plans to neuter the boys early ish next year when they next come into heat.


----------

